# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Hệ thống bải giữ xe thông minh

## HOÀNG HIỆP

Các bác tham khảo nhé[attach=config]34568[/attach]

----------


## mr.fun

cái này nó "thông minh" đến mức nào ạ? Em nhìn mãi vẫn chưa biết nó hoạt động ntn. Chỉ thấy mỗi cái tủ sắt thôi... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tuấn

> cái này nó "thông minh" đến mức nào ạ? Em nhìn mãi vẫn chưa biết nó hoạt động ntn. Chỉ thấy mỗi cái tủ sắt thôi...


Thì đỗ xe rồi bác bỏ chìa khóa vào cái lỗ phía bên trên ấy, thế là không mất xe được, còn lúc nào muốn lấy chìa thì phía sau nó có 2 cái lỗ, bác thò tay qua đấy mà lấy chìa. 

Thông minh quá đi chứ lị  :Smile:

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, mr.fun

----------


## mr.fun

Vi diệu quá. Thế mà e k nghĩ ra, nhưng mà lỡ gặp thằng ăn trộm nó thông minh hơn cái hệ thống này thì làm sao??? :Confused:

----------


## CNC là Đam Mê

chưa gì các cụ đã ném đá. có thể cụ chủ đang show dự án lớn á, cái tủ là để điều kiển hệ thống bãi trông giữ xe bằng vân tay thông minh thì cũng lên 

đúng loại này thì cao cấp ạ.

----------

Gamo, mr.fun

----------


## Gamo

Cái tủ đẹp ghê. Mua ở đâu vậy các cụ?

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Cùng câu hỏi với Gamo , cái này đẹp à nha , đủ cứng làm cái tủ đồ nghề hay tủ điện kiêm luôn chân đứng cho máy cnc mini của em là hết bài.

----------

